# Ober coat



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 3 y/o Ober that I acquired over the winter. He is strange to say the least but my main question is regarding his coat. It is almost curly, its long and kinda course. I have looked him over for lice, which I have not found, he has been wormed and vaccinated and eats well. I have a ober/lamancha and he has a nice smooth slick coat, but Jackson's is just a mess. It is so thick it is almost like sheeps wool. Is this a problem? I want to shave him because its getting really hot and I don't think he enjoys baking in the sun with that coat on..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That is a rare but typical coat. Coats are determined by genetics. Smooth all over, smooth in the front with pants in the back, long all over, kinked, soft, course, just depends on the blood line and sometimes the breed.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Hair can be an insulating factor AGAINST the suns rays and heat.
So I personally would not shave.

What did you worm with? Dosage?
When did you give the second dose of wormer?

Did you do a fecal?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My goat really enjoys being shaved at the start of every summer. Cuzco doesn't have a very long coat, but even so, he seems much cooler and happier when he's shaved. I also find him much more attractive, easier to clean, and more fun to pet when his coat is short and sleek. I leave the hair on his lower legs (protection from burs and cactus) and I don't trim the inch-wide strip along his topline. That spot is easy to accidentally shave too close, and then it sunburns. Besides, Cuzco feels more manly if I leave his hackles intact.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I have not fecal tested him, he is plump and his conjunctiva are nice and pink so going off of that I am assuming that he is healthy. I used SafeGuard for goats for worming the day he was delivered to me and gave him a cd/t. I have been brushing him with a shedding comb and getting this white fuzz undercoat out of him but it is not helping is curly weird coat. I'll just let it be if that is normal. He has nice healthy horn growth and hoof growth and is a nice healthy weight. Thanks for the advise!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

the fecal question was asked to see if maybe your wormer isnt working. Cheap enough to have done and will let you know if you need to change to a different wormer. Not just a different named one but one with a different kind of deworming agent. Pretty much all the ivermectin family differs from safeguard.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We have shaved several goats each summer that had longer hair. They were much cooler. But as ryorkies mentioned they can burn if you cut them too short.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

can you put a photo of your goat up here?

I'll try to imagine what you describe but I haven't seen healthy Obers with this type of coat.

I know that Toggi's can have that longer, curly hair and other, long-haired breeds.

So maybe there's something wrong with him - maybe having bloodwork done would shed some light.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe he's not pure Ober? Either way, I'd give him a haircut.  

I put a guard on my clippers so as to make sure I can't cut too short.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

if they don't let go of their winter coat, there often is an underlying issue of a malnutrition somewhere (zinc, selenium, sulfur, copper, biotin or other B-vitamins).


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave said:


> ... wormer... deworming agent


So if the wormer get the worms out, what does the de-wormer do? Put them back?

There's a reason I don't use either. I'm afraid it'll kill the sqwiggly things in my head.

I think I've said before, if you're going to do fecal testing, you don't need wormers.
When you cut the fecal stuff apart to see if there are worms, just smash 'em. ;-)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

wormer, deworming, what do I care. I just type random words while watching TV. Hell most of the time Im sleeping at the key board. Sometimes I forget to turn off Dragon Natural Speaking. Some of the filth I say in my sleep cant be repeated here... so you'll have to send me an email to hear more!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Bob Jones said:


> I think I've said before, if you're going to do fecal testing, you don't need wormers.
> When you cut the fecal stuff apart to see if there are worms, just smash 'em.


not sure, if you mean this funny or in earnest - my English isn't that good.

But making fun of an maybe worm-ridden goat or taking worm-infestations lighty - don't know if that's so funny......


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

OK, OK I added the smiley so non-english speakers can clue in on humor.

However, it is political correctness run amok if you can't make jokes about smashing worms in fecal material because it might hurt the goats feelings. Unless you tell the joke to your goats, they'll never know until they get their own internet. It'll be our little human secret. ;-) <--- joke

I have goats because they're fun and the source for many baaaad jokes.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Gezz Bob, how do you think the worms feel about you talking that way about em...


----------

